# Looking for a club that has plenty of hogs



## d-a (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm looking for a club that has plenty of hogs. Prefer one that is atleast 2000 acres and with year round water from a major river or tributaries. 

Looking for all hunting of legal game or a hog only lease in the southern zone that doesn't allow dog hunting. I have equipment for foodplots 


Pm me with details. 

Thanks
d-a


----------



## d-a (Apr 12, 2012)

Still looking..... I'm in a Bow hunting only Club (with out Hogs) and I do the summer food plots @ 13 acres and the winter food plots @10 acres



d-a


----------



## dlljr (May 3, 2012)

*dlljr*

What area of SE Georgia are you trying to find a club?


----------



## d-a (May 7, 2012)

dlljr said:


> What area of SE Georgia are you trying to find a club?





I would like something within an hour of one of these three city's, milledgeville, Warner Robbins and Vidalia. However it's not a deal breaker if it's farther.  

d-a


----------



## Bluesprings (May 29, 2012)

need members for 4600 acres in screven county, lots of hogs. just posted our ad on GON today. NO dog hunting.


----------



## firemandoug (Jun 15, 2012)

My club has 2500 acres located in Stewart Co, we're covered up with hogs and deer.  Lots of hard wood bottoms and creeks that feed off Grassy creek.  Located about 3 miles from Florence Marina and Providence Canyon state park.  Camp area with power, water, and sewer.  7 miles to Lumpkin Ga.  PM me if interested.    No dogs.


----------

